

Early Developer Access: Twilio International Outbound Calling - dmor
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/08/get-early-developer-access-to-twilio-international-outbound.html

======
rathbone1200cc
this is cool...national calls are easy enough, I only use internet calling for
international.

